# Atomic buffalo turds.



## master_dman

I hope the person who came up this for the very first time lives a long, happy prosperous life.. cause they sure do deserve it.

By far.. this is my new all time favorite thing to eat.


----------



## flash

actually I think they died young. AKA Cholesterol Bombs


----------



## squirrel

I soooo want to try those!


----------



## rbranstner

ABT's are the AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!! My family goes nuts over them when I make them for our reunion.


----------



## hernando

Whatcha waitin' for


----------



## jamminjimi

Me and my buddy made them  all the time on the grill. Smoke them now no comparison.


----------



## rdknb

yep agreed they are wonderful.


----------



## danielh

Yeah they're great!  I made 50 for a cookout i did saturday (maybe 15 people), and they were gone before the last half of the guests even got here..  My new favorite fatty is based on my ABT filling as well..


----------



## westsmoke

I like to slice some bratwurst and put that in the middle too. Better than cake.


----------



## loveno33

I would love this recipe.  Where can I find it?  I love this forum.


----------



## meateater

loveno33 said:


> I would love this recipe.  Where can I find it?  I love this forum.


Here ya go. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Welcome by the way.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/list/176


----------



## ak1

Yeah; there really isn't a specific recipe for ABT's. It's basically a jalapeno pepper filled with whatever you like & then wrapped in bacon & then smoked. Have fun with it.

BTW, welcome to SMF. Enjoy your time here, and don't be afraid to ask anything. We're glad to help.


----------



## jswainston

I have never heard of this, but now that I have my life will not be complete until I consume these awesome creations.


----------



## mr mac

It was usually just me and my oldest son who would eat the ABTs because of the jalapeno pepper, but recently the whole family has learned to enjoy these tasty treats!


----------



## mballi3011

Now those abt's look great and we love them here and keep some in the freezer for the wife just have to have them. Now she says I can smoke anything and everything as loong as I have some abt's and pastrami in the freezer to fill her cravings. So I keep the wife happy and the house stays happy and filled full of the smokey goodness too.


----------



## celticgladiator

so do most people leave them whole or split them when making them?


----------



## sqwib

celticgladiator said:


> so do most people leave them whole or split them when making them?


Your choice, if I do them whole on the smoker I slice to serve, makes a nice presentation


----------



## diesel

I have to agree... ABTs are freaking awesome!!!


----------

